# Whats everyone throwing......



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone care to share their spinning setup..... Rod ,reel ,line?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Assuming we are talking about surf/pier equipment I am throwing this (until I can buy another Tica =)

For opening day this is my starting lineup:

11' Tica XHVY + Penn525Mag + 17lb Sufi Tri + 40lb shock leader

(2) 12' Shakespeare graphite core + Daiwa Emcast 4500 + 17lb Sufi Tri + 40lb shock leader (on 1) on the other I will use 30lb braid with 40lb shock leader

Nothing spectacular but a change in rotation from last year. I have 10' 6" Tica in da bullpen if I get the pier all to my lonesome =)


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

How do you like the Emcast? do you have the Emcast plus or the Sport which just came out this year ?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have the Emcast plus, got iit for $59.00. Have not thrown it yet (hence me saying a change in my lineup) It feels real good and balances weel with my pole so we will see. Last year I threw Penn Captiva's (8000 I believe) They are great smooth reels but the deep spool gets in the way of casting distance.


----------



## cast master mac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have three ticas and two will have the daiwa emcast 5000 with 17lb tri and one will have the okuma epixor 65 bait feeder. I just bought a om 12'with the slosh 30. First time i will be using a convetional set up.  Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

This is my arsenal (with 2 conventionals) that is in service right now:

14' Lamiglass custom, Daiwa Tournament S6000-T, 30lb PowerPro running line/80lb PP casting leader, 6 - 16 oz.
13'-2" All Star 1507 with Fuji Lowriders, Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia, 20lb PP/65lb PP, 2 -6 oz.
11'-9" factory Breakaway, Daiwa Emblem ZA6000, 20lb PP/65lb PP, 4 - 8 oz.
11' St. Croix Ben Doerr, Daiwa Tournament S5000-T, 20lb PP/65lb PP, 1 - 4 oz.
10'-6" St. Croix Ben Doerr, Ambassadeur 7000C3, 17lb Suffix, 3 -8 oz.
10'-6 Loomis Surf Series, Daiwa SS2600, 20lb PP, 1 -3 oz
10' Lamiglass Surf King, Daiwa 3000SSII, 14lb Fireline, 1 -4 oz.
9'-6" Cabela’s Fish Eagle, Daiwa SS2600, 12lb Suffix, 3/4 - 1-1/2 oz.
9'-6" Kunnan Advantage, Ambassadeur 6500 Daintree 12lb Suffix, 3/4 - 2 oz.
8'-6" St. Croix Ben Doerr, SS2600, 14lb Fireline, 5/8 - 2 oz.
7'-6" Loomis GL-3, Daiwa SS1600, 14lb Fireline, 1/4 - 1 oz.
7' St. Croix Ben Doerr, Daiwa SS1300, 14lb Fireline, 1/8 - 3/4 oz.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sgt_Slough said:


> This is my arsenal (with 2 conventionals) that is in service right now:
> 
> 14' Lamiglass custom, Daiwa Tournament S6000-T, 30lb PowerPro running line/80lb PP casting leader, 6 - 16 oz.
> 13'-2" All Star 1507 with Fuji Lowriders, Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia, 20lb PP/65lb PP, 2 -6 oz.
> ...


.
That's right there is over 10K$ worth of gears. Nice collection you have there Sarge. 

Of all those, I like the GL-3 Daiwa SS1600 the most.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> .
> That's right there is over 10K$ worth of gears. Nice collection you have there Sarge.
> 
> Of all those, I like the GL-3 Daiwa SS1600 the most.


Thanks, understand my son is fishing with me 90% of the time so some of those set-ups are "his."   

That Loomis is sweet, one pc, single foot titanium guides, for slinging leadheads and slug-gos and small plugs (my fav? . . . the small Tsunami bottleneck popper). I've caught bass up to 33 inches on it.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Man*

Sgt, with a list like that I wish I went first.

Me I got the basics:

3 12' OM Xh Surf Spinning Rods all with Okuma CD90 Baitrunner. All about to have Suffix Tri 17lb test and 50 lb shock. 

1 10' Beachrunner with a Shimonna 4500 Baitrunner

1 9' Ugly Stick with at Shimonna Sedonna for 

1 7' OM L-M "boat Rod" with Shimonna 4500 BR.

Some time this year I will buy another 12 XH Tica and Penn Mag, and hopefully not have to sell the damn thing!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I got more stuff in the garage ... I just didn't wanna sound silly =) and include my boat rods ... but besides the Penn captiva reels the rods are just black ugly sticks ... economical and serviceable. Of course my wife will fish with me from time to time and my 4 year wants too real bad. She has an ultralight that she throws in for catching bait. Usually outcatches everyone (at least in numbers anyway) Its fun when a 13" croaker gets on that thing you think you were pulling in a 30" striper!


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

11’9” custom built on a Rainshadow 1418 blank (I think), Fuji seats and guides, rated 2-6oz, sweet spot is 6, currently using an Okuma Epixor EB-50 spooled with 17# Trilene. Rod is a surprise X-mas gift that I had no input on but I’m beginning to love. Scratch you head about the rod/reel match, but it is balanced nicely.

12’ Hatteras Outfitters Atlantic Hotstik, rated to 12oz, currently currently using a Shimano BTR-4500(b) with 20# Ande. Still figuring out why I bought this beast. The last rod I grab right now.

11’ Tsunami TSTSS1102XH, rated 4-10 oz, sweet spot is 6, currently matched with a Shimano Stradic ST6000FH spooled with 17# Trilene. Liking this rod more every time.

9’ Ugly Stick, sweet spot 4 oz, currently using a Penn 850SS (the old one) spooled with Ande 20#. Started out with this set-up 10 years ago when all fishing was done on family vacation at the beach. Laugh at the set-up but it catches fish, from croaker to slammer blues to 25#+ stripers and a 4-foot (estimated) shark. 

9’6” Lamiglas XS96MHS, Fuji guides, fated 1-3oz., plugging rod, currently using a Shimano Sahara 5000 with 17# Trilene.

9’ Tica UEHA527402S, rated 2-6oz, sweet spot is a “light” 4, currently using a Penn 650SS (the old one) spooled with 17# Trilene. 

All have 50# shock leaders. Trilene-wrapped reels have back-up spools with 12# Trilene; the Ande-wrapped reels have 25# mono back-ups. Some of the reels are not matched well with the rods at the moment. I still searching for the right combinations with what I've got. I’m trying to do it without spending more $$ right now. (Yeah, right, like that is gonna happen, what with the expo in Salisbury this weekend!) I’ve been getting more serious about SW fishing the past 3-4 years. I work the beaches here, as the gear shows.


----------



## John DMS#2255 (Jun 21, 2005)

Justin- I am new to this board and see alot or most of your posts are in the form of questions. 
I too, am relatively new to the surf scene and, only through questions can we learn. I am a member of DMS (delaware mobile surffisherman) and have found a huge wealth of knowledge and people willing to share it, in this organization. Check out their website. A group of us get together almost every Sunday on the beaches here in the area. Just waiting for this weather to break. If you have trouble finding their site, feel free to e-mail me and I will provide you with the link and any other info you might need. 
Now as far as what I'm tossing,
10' TICA w/a Shimano 4500 baitrunner
9' TICA w/a TICA SpinFocus
8' TICA w/a TICA Camry
9' Lami w/a TICA Pisces Conventional
Also have a couple cheapy 12' ers
Soon to be buying a Heaver probably TICA.
Ringo DMS# 2255


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

1509 breakaway -spinning
400-4 purglass - conventional
1502 lami - spinning
1502 lami - conventional 
350-3 purglass conventiomal ( 2 of them )
1508 breakaway conventional 
1145 breakaway dual rung 
1145 breakaway spinning 
1265 breakaway 'spanish buster' 
10' star sellarlite
8' team diawa spinning 
11'team diawa spinning 
9' sealine-x spinning (2of them )
10' sealine x spinning
12 sealine x spinning 
7'10" loomis spinning
diawa tri beam spinning 
diawa tribeam conventional 
not even gonna try and list the reels that go with these rods because i change them around too much  

1509 blank that needs to be wrapped 
1507 blank thats needs to be wrapped 
looking to get an inferno & acouple more purglass blanks this year 
derf


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, Derf. You got more stuff than most tackle shops. How do you fit all that gear in an F-250 and Lance camper? I bet you won't get framed if you unload some of that stuff.  
I can help. Really. Just give me a call.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I hate to post my stuff under Derf and the good Sgt. Makes me look like an amature.  

Inferno with an Abu 7500 C3 CT.
Rainshadow 1569 with (at this point) a Pro Gear 501. I might just end up with another 525mag on this rod. Or a SL-X30SHA.
All Star 1509 with a Daiwa 30SHV.
OM Cape Point Special with a Penn 525mag.
12' Tica with a Penn 525mag.
9' Tica light with a Daiwa SSII3500.

My next setup will be a Rainshadow 1266 with a Blue Yonder.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

ya gotta remember jeff , 1/2 of that is deb's   

i don't even want to think about the stuff i have in the camper .......but ya know when ya live 4 hours from AI and 9 hours from the point ; ya sure don't want to get there an have a " i should have brought ......... with me "...
see ya on the beach 
derf


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

John DMS#2255 said:


> Justin- I am new to this board and see alot or most of your posts are in the form of questions.
> I too, am relatively new to the surf scene and, only through questions can we learn. I am a member of DMS (delaware mobile surffisherman) and have found a huge wealth of knowledge and people willing to share it, in this organization. Check out their website. A group of us get together almost every Sunday on the beaches here in the area. Just waiting for this weather to break. If you have trouble finding their site, feel free to e-mail me and I will provide you with the link and any other info you might need.
> Now as far as what I'm tossing,
> 10' TICA w/a Shimano 4500 baitrunner
> ...


Make that a "blowed up" conventional.  

DMS2255 using has a magazine or 2 of silver bullets in his arsenal also.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Set ups........*

Surf.....2 12 ft Okumas with Okuma Expiors EB80's one with 15lb and one with 20lb Berkley Big Game in electric blue. 

Metal and plug........

2 8ft ticas with Okuma CD50's one with 15lb pp and one with 30 lb. 

1 8ft Tica Flats master with a Penn Captiva with 15lb pp. 

1 9ft Okuma with a Okuma eclipse ez50 with 30lb pp.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, guess I am just getting serious, so not much:

Spinning:
2 11' OM's
1 11'3" Sealine X (soon gone  )
1 12' Solaris

2 Okuma AV 80's (1 soon gone, maybe 2 )
1 Okuma CD65
1 Emblem-X 5000T
1 6500 SS
1 7500 SS

Coventional:
1 11'6" Absolute Pinnacle
1 11' Elimniato
1 11'9" Rainshadow 1418
1 10' Lami XS

1 30 SHV
1 525MAG
1 535GS
2 AVET SX

Looking and actively adding by subtracting.

Hey Dogge, how far can ya throw that 1' Okuma?

Just busting yer chops as I am one of the worst at editting my posts before actually posting.  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## John DMS#2255 (Jun 21, 2005)

GMinPA- You know my rules. Never go fishin' without a 30 pack of bait! LOL
Ringo


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

What rods and reels are you all throwing metal and plugs with, from the beach that is?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hard to post after seeing Sgt's list. That's a dream list.  

Over time, I've become an Okuma nut.

My goto rods:
3 12' Solaris with 3 EB65s

If heavy is required:
1 12' OM with a CD65, soon to be replaced by a CD90

Slingers:
3 8' Solaris with 2 EB50s and a CD50 

Plus a large collection of Uglys, Pinacles and others that are now in charge of collecting dust.


.


----------



## John DMS#2255 (Jun 21, 2005)

BubbaBlue- Okuma nut? I guess I'm a TICA FREAKA. I prefer my 8' TICA when throwing plugs and stuff.
Ringo DMS# 2255


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I forgot........*

Light Spinning......
7 ft Okuma Solaris Light Spinning, 6-15lb,
Okuma Corranado CD-30 with 10lb pp.

Boat Rods.......

6'6 Jarvis Walker Royale Gold Custom
Tica Gemini GN300 with 30lb Off Shore Angler Hi-Vis Yellow

2 Penn Power Sticks with Penn 320gt2's with 30lb Off Shore Angler Hi-Vis yellow.

7ft Pinnacle Vision IMT, 12-25lb
Shimano Catala 300 with 15lb Berkley Big, electric blue.

7ft Okuma Halogen, 12-30lb
Shimano Calcutta 400 with 15lb Berkley Big Game, electric blue.


----------

